# What would you do?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's a scene for you to consider. 

Time frame now. No disasters happening, this is just a your family issue.

You are alone, if you have children they are there, but not another adult. But there is a partner/spouse in the day to day picture. Still married and living together.

Normal day. Nothing special.

The front door bell rings, and you go and see a business man at the door. Open it, and the person asks for the spouse/partner. He's not there, and you let them know. The business guy turns to look inside his jacket for some information. You cannot see inside the jacket.
At his feet is his smaller than normal briefcase. 

He just takes the information and turns and gets in the car that is out front, and faced out so it could leave without turning. It had a driver and was running during this whole time.


Close the door. Feel shaken. 


Now, from here, what would you do?


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Send kids to finished basement to "play", while calling wife to see if expecting someone, while grabbing firearm. Also keeping an eye on the car through the window. Fortunately with my. Homes layout, I could do all this at the same time.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Talk to spouse would be a start. Try to get licence plate numbers if they come back.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Me? If he turned around and reached in his jacket he'd be laying face down on the porch while I went through his jacket. Of course, that's why we never let our bank account balance get below a reasonable bail amount.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Answered door unarmed? Tell me it aint so.
Secomdly, a running car in my driveway and a stranger on the porch? 
Too many mistakes in this one to happen here Angie...sorry.
Running car...front door where they knock isn't opening. Alternate egress door used to confront them unexpectedly...sidearm at the ready.
Too many meth labs,and very few unknown visitors. An unknown also has other eyes than mine on them.

MAtt


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't open the door for someone I don't know. I definitely wouldn't tell someone I didn't know that my spouse wasn't home. Our dogs would probably make anyone who wasn't familiar with them a bit worried.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll tell you the rest of the story tomorrow, after some others have had a chance to chime in.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

First, I would have seen them come in the drive on one of the security cams. Second, the drive alarm would have let me know someone was coming past the commit point long before they could even get out of the car, much less to the door. Third, a game cam would have already taken a photo for me of them coming in, and another when they left (resolution is better than the current security cams there). Fourth, the drive is designed and equipment parked so that no one can easily turn around (much to the irritation of the postman and UPS driver) so there would be no easy getaway. Fifth, sixth, and seventh you don't need to know (and no, they aren't SSS  ).

Sounds like someone had an experience with daytime burglars. (Open season on them if they enter the house)


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

First, if I had answered the door, I would have asked who they were before I told them my spouse was home or not. 
I have a sign on my door as do several of my neighbors that says "no solicitors" , now that does not stop them from knocking, and I will watch them from my living room couch until they leave, sometimes they can see me, I don't care....
It could have been a simple salesman call.
I figure anything important would have come in the mail first. I probably would not give it a second thought.
If the encounter made me uneasy, I would try to be more aware of my surroundings, make sure doors were locked, carry a weapon around, etc. 
if I really felt something was up, I would call the non emergency police number with at least a description of the car to see if there were any other complaints coming in.
I can't wait to hear the rest of this story, I am intrigued.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I simply ignore the door if I don't feel good about opening it. They get tired and go away after a bit.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have the driveway gated to prevent such scenarios. Only the folks from church normally open it and come on thru. I never open the door to strangers either. I've made it a practice to go out the other door and walk around the house when strangers came to the door, other places I've lived. Too easy for someone to push you back into the house and then they are in control. Much safer outside where there is the possibility of help or getting away from them. (Not as likely to shoot your house up either if it comes down to that.)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not open the door to strangers. My doors have glass, all 4 of my dogs-3 rotties and 1 golden have to be pealed away from the door to open it. People always look at me and ignore the dogs, they try to talk. I give them the hand signals to put down whatever they want to give on the porch. If a person comes over that I KNow- I ask my dogs to follow me and I put them elsewhere. 
Strangers comeing here , I'm dislikeing it so much, I will be open carrying. I am tired of being caught out in my gardens by strangers wanting something from me. Belive me, when I have on my -unhappy face-you know it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was thinking that I would not find myself in such a situation...then I realized that delivery types come to my home on most days. Fortunately it is the same one and we have developed a chatty relationship. When my familiar fellow is on vac or something I do answer the door if I see the UPS truck and a guy in a UPS uniform holding an expected packet. I can see that I need to better prepare myself and my family even though we live out in the sticks so to speak. If I were living in the big city I would have a security door between the visitor and myself....maybe we need one of those here?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

UPS man just came and delivered my new knitting needles and case. He parked in the road and walked up to my door. Saw the dogs, set down the package and waved. I praised the dogs and let them tear up the box after I opened it. Made a fun game out of it for listening to me that it was ok.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

For me I would not have opened the door to a man I did not know in the first place.
Not unless he was some one I expected, plumber or such.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

No one comes to my door without an invitation. That is the purpose of a fence.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We're on such a long driveway that we almost never have unknown people come to the door. Many people don't even know there's a house back here. Once in a while two Jehovah's Witness ladies come, and I had a man running for senate come once. I let them ring the front doorbell and then if I intend to answer, I go out a different door and surprise them. I'm armed but they can't see it. 

If it's someone I'm not expecting or I don't like the looks of them, I don't answer the door. And I never let anyone know if I'm home alone.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well you did what you did 

but as soon as it started looking strange you get info , tags, make, model, direction driven , descriptions of the man and driver heck so many people have their cameraphone so handy snap a shot as it drives away then your locking the door moving kids to play in rooms , making the call to the spouse to find out who person was , depending on how that goes calling the local PD non emergency number with tags and info and explain that while nothing happened they made you uncomfortable and your spouse was not expecting anyone , that way if they are trying this around town they can be watched and if they give any opportunity they can question them and find out their story , this may not work in the big city but in small town life we have police that will confront solicitors that have not registered with city hall


now back to what could have been done better , where I live answering the door is still a common thing but you can leave the screen door locked and just talk through the screen, armed , unarmed , probably should be armed but not plainly open you can hide it behind the door or back 
but when he asked is your spouse home you can say who shall I say is asking , or at the door or what is this regarding 

we do this on the phone all the time get info before handing over the phone or taking a message but people often forget to do it in person.

he or she could be home but why do they want to come to the door , what is this for or about.

this will depend where you live , in town exiting the other door and meeting the caller with an AK in hand will cause more issues than it will solve

so the rest of the story, please


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I can see anyone via windows, so I know if they are a stranger or not. I also know all the fed ex, UPS etc., driver people by sight out here (it's always the same people).

DH would never be expecting someone that I didn't know about.

The first thing I do is grab a pair of scissors and then I open the window that is on the door and ask who they are. The door is locked. 

If my conversation with them should make me uncomfortable enough, and they left, I would then be on the lookout all day for any suspicious sounds or sights.

If they stayed after me telling them to leave I would, luckily for me, get on the base unit radio that I operate from our home for the fire dept., and could have help here very fast.

No one comes in. No way no how. Woman, alone. No way. With the door locked, if they made an attempt at entry I would render them unable to move within, I'd say it would take me 30 seconds to make that happen.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Normal day, I wouldn't have answered the door to begin with. I would have taken note of the car and driver though.

I never answer the door unless I'm expecting someone and the kids know not to either.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like a process server with some legal documents for the partner/spouse. Depending on circumstances, it could be good news (an inheritance) or bad news (a warrant or summons). Could just be that they were a witness to an accident or such and are required to testify. 
Not much you can do about it at this point but let your partner/spouse know, and they have to take it from there.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

To begin with, I never would have opened the door. Period. 

But playing the 'what would you do' scenario, I would get the license number/description of the vehicle. I would call my spouse to see if they might know who the person was/what they wanted.

And, inquiring minds want to know.....what's the rest of the story???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rest of the story...
(obviously you know it's me, and something from the past) 

The house is situated where the driveway and garage are to the road. The front door is around that corner and looked out over a open lot. 

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7672-S-Estes-Ct-Littleton-CO-80128/13832677_zpid/ (and that house has sure appreciated)

That may show the house. And the open lot in the front of it. It is top of a ridge and looks down.


The car was a station wagon, looked like a family car. As if it could have been a ham friend or such. I could not see the person knocking. I had been in the back family room with the kids. 

The person did come to the door. He did ask for then hubby. And either later or possibly then my brother was in the back with the kids. I know he was there later.

This guy did not say anything bad to me, but vibes were bad. This was about 1982 or 83. No cell phones. No high awareness. Remember what it was then. And we had no guns at all, never even crossed my mind, and ex was not the type to do anything outdoorsy. 

What happened.
I called CLM via landline. He had me call the police. The police thought it sounded as if the guy had a concealed gun in the jacket, and the small briefcase a broken down larger gun. No way to see the license plates as the car left. Or I didn't think of it.

What happened. I lived with a gun for two weeks while a lawsuit in the company was being settled. The gun had a very large guy attached to it that was where the kids and I were. And a separate one went to work with CLM during this two weeks. (once he got back to Denver) 

One day, the cops reported that the neighbors were complaining about the strange car, and the man sitting in it in my drive way. That's where George would go to get some air and give us a little space. That's when the cops thought someone (the first front door guys?) were trying to get where they could kidnap the kids and I so the other side could win the lawsuit.

Then it must have settled as George went away, and the last event was the house being wired/armed so silent alarms would go off if someone came in, and if power was cut. And combination locks for the doors.
No one wants to live that way.

I know it sounds fantastic. But, there are situations that people that are not homesteaders. Or business homesteaders, or people that are working from home, or just have a lawsuit going badly. 
Things can happen. 
That was 30 years ago, what would it be these days.

I don't live that way now, or for the past many years.
But this is part of why I know Survival is more than running to the woods and hiding from the government. 

Survival is many things.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

First the have to find the door.

To find the door the walk across a bridge, Four feet 17 feet long passing one great Pyrenees landing, walk down ten steps, to the only door. The home has no Windows.

Many people get confused and leave notes on the buck goat house....it at least looks like a home with Windows and doors.

Now, if it was my old home 
I would open my sliding door, on to the deck over the front door and asked me what was up. 

When asked about my husband, I would state that he is busy and would have taken deal with me. I would not give out husband's correct name but a false name when compared confirming he was at the correct place.....( I do that all the time on the phone when I do not know who is calling...should they agree to need to talk to Peter. I know it is a scam.

There was a mail box type box ....but not a post box....I would in for him to leave papers there


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I have to admit, I flunked the "don't open the door!" portion of the program just last month. I have learned from it, though. I like the idea of going out the back door to answer the front door.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I too have opened the door. Sometimes you just know things. There has been one guy that comes over here, something real hinky about the guy. He wants something he saw(in the pole barn) when we had something for sale . I think he keeps showing up, thinking/hopeing noone is here.Someday I'll tell the story of when I was a teenager and a man busted right thru the door.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

angie,i'll refer bk to a thread from u about where we stash weapons.within arms reach of my couch.1/2 of arms reach of front door.for the man that came to your front door?i'd been out the bk door chking out car/driver with the 12g-semi.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a really old thread, but I happened to read it. I want to answer the question. Quite frankly, I wouldn't have answered the door in the first place. If I don't know them. If I am alone and a man shows up at the door. I don't answer it. They can leave a note or call if it is important.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> This is a really old thread, but I happened to read it. I want to answer the question. Quite frankly, I wouldn't have answered the door in the first place. If I don't know them. If I am alone and a man shows up at the door. I don't answer it. They can leave a note or call if it is important.


It's only 7 days old..... but I agree with you.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My MOmma would be 101 this year, she told me that when she was a little girl, I'm guessing about 9 or 10, a man drove up in the yard looking for Grandpa, she told him he was in the field and would be back at dinner time. He reached for the screen door saying he would just come in and wait for him. He stopped pretty fast when she leveled a 12 guage double barreled shotgun at him, cocked back both hammers, and said I don't think so. He left and didn't come back.
She also carried a Colt .44 in a pocket she made special to fit in her apron.
Ed


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Harry Chickpea said:


> First, I would have seen them come in the drive on one of the security cams. Second, the drive alarm would have let me know someone was coming past the commit point long before they could even get out of the car, much less to the door. Third, a game cam would have already taken a photo for me of them coming in, and another when they left (resolution is better than the current security cams there). Fourth, the drive is designed and equipment parked so that no one can easily turn around (much to the irritation of the postman and UPS driver) so there would be no easy getaway. Fifth, sixth, and seventh you don't need to know (and no, they aren't SSS  ).
> 
> Sounds like someone had an experience with daytime burglars. (Open season on them if they enter the house)


Harry this describes me perfectly now.30yrs ago I would have just opened the door. I guess my number five that Harry didn't mention would be SSS the dog that let him get out of the car !


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What I have done. Knowing that once that guy gets inside no one will hear me scream, so I step outside and well away from the stranger. This is totally unexpected behavior, most people move away from danger and into safety (the house). Hearing a car in the driveway, I often will step onto the deck (2nd floor) to see who is there. Now, they have to look up to see me. I say, no, he isnât home. Because I have a cell phone I would immediately be calling DH to tell him people are here to see him. Prior to cell phones, I counted on my dog to look intimidating. The bigger the dog, the more intimidating he looks, even if he doesnât bite. People who mean to do you harm know that even a soft dog will bite. A dog bite is painful and it allows the intended victim to arm themselves or run to a safe place.

Iâm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Rest of the story...
> (obviously you know it's me, and something from the past)
> 
> The house is situated where the driveway and garage are to the road. The front door is around that corner and looked out over a open lot.
> ...


 Wish I could make heads or tales out of this post;

" * But, there are situations that people that are not homesteaders. Or business homesteaders, or people that are working from home, or just have a lawsuit going badly. Things can happen "
*
This entire cluster of words makes no definitive statement at all. First of all, you do not start a sentence with the word "but" or "or". A sentence is a stand alone statement. When I read this mishmosh of half started, half finished thoughts combined with confused punctuation I have absolutely no idea what you are trying to convey. I was interested in the story, but in the "part II" nothing seemed to happen. Something about a lawsuit, a gun, children, a person named "George", and something called a "CLM"??

Is anyone else baffled? I'll add my 2 cents to the first post; I don't answer questions from unidentified strangers who come to my door uninvited. They answer MY questions.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Our inside dog would have alerted me the minute someone pulled down our driveway. They would not be facing out unless they took a long time backing in, since our driveway is not very forgiving. Plenty of time for me to check out (and jot down)the license plate.

Our outside dogs generally keep all visitors they don't know in their vehicles until one of us comes out to supervise. I have actually seen someone try to open their car door and our big dog pounce against it hard enough to slam it shut again. We do have a sign up that says "Guard dogs on duty. Please honk horn and wait in car for assistance."

I usually carry some "support" on me, but if for some reason I didn't happen to have it with me that day, I would approach the vehicle from higher ground, with my hand in my jacket pocket in a particular orientation and ask in a loud, firm voice, "Why are you here?" They can crack the car window to answer me, but not get out of the car until I call the dogs off. At this time, I would be identifying the make, model, color of the vehicle and descriptions of any visible passengers. Other family members would be inside, ready to provide extra support if needed.

It wouldn't matter about what was in the guy's jacket or brief case because he wouldn't be getting out of his vehicle unless I knew who he was and why he was there, and felt comfortable allowing a closer interaction. I wouldn't be providing any information unless I knew who I was dealing with and why. If he asked for my husband, I would ask who he was and why he wanted to speak to him. I am under no obligation to answer any questions regarding my husband's whereabouts unless this was a legit legal thing.

If I thought he seemed like a decent enough person, before I sent him on his way I might caution him that people are rather private in our area and that a person can get in a lot of trouble just showing up uninvited, and that he should maybe rethink his approach. If he was legit, there is no reason why he couldn't have called ahead. If he was not legit, I want him to know that a suspicious housewife was the least of his worries, when compared to the Vietnam vets with itchy trigger fingers, the grandma who hates trespassers, and the numerous folks who aren't too fond of the law or government. To quote another, "We don't take too kindly to strangers."


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Darntootin said:


> Wish I could make heads or tales out of this post;
> 
> " * But, there are situations that people that are not homesteaders. Or business homesteaders, or people that are working from home, or just have a lawsuit going badly. Things can happen "
> *
> ...



No, I am not baffled. I got what Angie was trying to convey. Yes, a few words are missing but that sometimes happens.

As to the story, "CLM" are the initials of her then husband. His company was involved in a lawsuit, George was the bodyguard around to protect Angie and her children until the lawsuit was settled. The police believed that the guy who came to the door was possibly there to kidnap Angie and her children in order to effect the outcome of the lawsuit. He was possibly hiding a gun in his coat and in the briefcase he carried.

I am sure Angie will be along to correct me, if I am wrong. 

Usually when I am home I am upstairs and can see someone come up/down the driveway. Then I can just step out the door, on top of the garage and look down at them. They don't expect that. If I am downstairs I cannot see the driveway so don't know anyone is there until they pull up. I keep the door locked, if inside. And depending on who it is, I will keep the door locked or step out and close the door. We now have a dog, again, so I am sure he may deter some people, even tho he is friendly.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Years ago, I had someone show up at my back door asking to use the phone because his car was broken down. I looked out the widow to the road but didn't see any car or other mode of transportation. I told him I would call for help and that he should just wait by his car. I was calling 911 as I said it and he could hear me talking to the dispatcher. Fortunately, nothing bad came of it, but like you, I got a bad feeling from the guy. There was something not quite right. 

Now, anyone showing up at my house would have to work really hard to get there as we don't live on the road system and people have to take a skiff to our house. We can see them coming a long way off. We are prepared for any and all scenarios.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Would not have opened the door. Would have asked him what he wanted through the closed door with pistol in hand and mastiff by my side.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

On another note. If you have a dog that is normally stable, but acts different when a certain person comes around, pay attention to the dog. Your dog may offer a low growl. He may move between you and this other person. He may stay on high alert when he normally would have gone about his important business. Pay attention to your dog. Don&#8217;t give out any information, don&#8217;t let him in. Don&#8217;t apologize for the dog.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with the last poster. Dogs are smarter than people when it comes to sensing character. Remember Balaam's donkey. Animals can see things that we can't. Humanity is fallen. We lack a lot of senses that we were created to have. We don't see angels or demons now. Lots of humans walk around with demons on their shoulder.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

many many years ago my dh was the new president of a bank in a small town.
A stranger came into the bank and his secretary gave that stranger a detailed map of how to get to our house out in the country,
Lets just say she got into a lot of trouble. The stranger happened to be a good friend of mine, and she was shocked at how easy it was for her to get directions to our home. 
Wish I could say this was the last time stuff like that happened, but people just don't think things through.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

AR Transplant said:


> many many years ago my dh was the new president of a bank in a small town.
> A stranger came into the bank and his secretary gave that stranger a detailed map of how to get to our house out in the country,
> Lets just say she got into a lot of trouble. The stranger happened to be a good friend of mine, and she was shocked at how easy it was for her to get directions to our home.
> Wish I could say this was the last time stuff like that happened, but people just don't think things through.



Small town thinking is very different. I lived in a tiny town a number of years ago and the post office gave our exact location to someone. We lived along a very small road in the woods and were also surprised that this person found us so easily.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

This afternoon I had just come in from having a walk around with the dog. I went upstairs to my sewing room and all of a sudden I heard stomping on top of the garage and looked out the door that opens on to the top of the garage. There were 2 young guys and I could see a van parked halfway down the driveway. Opened the door but kept the storm door locked. They stayed back from the door and did not try to approach.

Them: We are here to look at your internet.
Me: No........
Them: Your son called about it.
Me: No......I do not have a son!!
Them: uh, uh, uh. Let me look up the address. ( he was frantically trying to get it pulled up on his phone, he kept trying to get me to give my address to him, which I wouldn't do. Finally he gets the name and address and reads is off)
Me: No......that is not us and this is not "M" road. The road you want is that one. ( me pointing.....)
They profusely apologized and left.

Silly dog is still downstairs, usually he is not more than 2 steps away from me. Must have been getting a drink as we had just come in. Then I heard him bark, so must have seen something then but I was still upstairs and could not see what he saw. The thing is these guys did not come to the front of the house and knock or ring the doorbell. They stopped halfway down the drive, which was odd, and had my radar up and knocked on an attic door. Oh well, all is good.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Angie,

You can't change what has already happened, but you can learn from mistakes and the experience of others. You should never feel obligated to open the door, and especially to someone you don't know. Always maintain situational awareness and move through the levels from yellow to black as appropriate to recognize potential trouble, take action to avoid getting into trouble, and to act to defend yourself while you have an advantage. I always know when vehicles are coming to my house. Take proper steps so that you do as well. Always look at the situation and the person before deciding to open a door. Preplace proper self defense tools so they are easily available anywhere you may be in your home, and so they are deployable in seconds. Especially near the front door. Never give anyone personal, locational or schedule information that you don't know and trust. Never let a person who makes you feel threatened move hands out of clear sight or turn their body to obscure what they are doing. Prepare. Live aware and safe.
KMA1


----------

